
API Practices If You Hate Your Customers - amortize
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3375635
======
Piskvorrr
Discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21766781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21766781)

